# Can Eating Certain Foods Help You to Lose Weight?



## Alis1977 (Jan 4, 2015)

The best way to lose weight is by consuming fewer calories than you expend or conversely, by expending more calories than you consume. 
Experts have discovered that certain foods can actually help you to lose weight without the stress of dieting or exercise. The down side is that many of us have a tendency to dress these foods up with cheese, sour cream, butter or other calorie-laden flavor enhancers.
This causes the weight loss effect to be lost. It may be difficult to not add extra calories to these foods but with a strong will power it can be done


----------



## jamcobbled (Dec 26, 2013)

Good read. I actually believe that if you eat healthy in small frequent meals, accompanied by an active lifestyle, you can be losing the excess weight.

I used to be overweight and tried to have an unhealthy and unsupervised diet just to lose weight. Literally, I lose the weight but it bounces back just 6 months after and worst, I had a terrible hair fall episodes which was caused by my poor diet. That was my turning point.


----------



## GavThomas15 (Apr 11, 2015)

About 18 months ago I lost about 10 kg and have been able to keep the weight off.

The great thing was that I didn't change my diet much. All I did was follow these 4 points :

1) drink plenty of water throughout the day, replacing drinks like Juice, milk, coffee, soft drink etc... with water.

2) Avoid and limit foods or drinks with high sugar content. I used to have 2 teaspoons of sugar in my coffee and tea. Now I have it without sugar.

3) limit my portions. I found that I when I was hungry I would eat and eat and then after the food has sunk down I would feel overfull. Instead, I control my portions which means that after I finish eating I still feel hungry for a few minutes, until it sinks down and registers that I'm full.

These simple changes to my diet have helped me keep the weight off.

It's very simple to follow, and means that I can still eat the food I like.


----------



## leviathan926 (Apr 14, 2015)

GavThomas15 said:


> About 18 months ago I lost about 10 kg and have been able to keep the weight off.
> 
> The great thing was that I didn't change my diet much. All I did was follow these 4 points :
> 
> ...


Great advice. Eat in moderation and exercise regularly--that's the general advice.


----------



## jamcobbled (Dec 26, 2013)

As I said, I had hair loss problem and I had to seek professional help for it. The advice and diet they gave me did not only help my hair problem, it also helped me with my health and weight loss problem. I still eat 3 meals a day and I take some snacks in between. The biggest change is in the my actual food intake. I avoided fatty food and if I feel like snacking, I snack with fruits or veggies. Try some cucumber salad and apple for snacks. I also enjoy avocado which is richer in potassium than banana.

Finally, one of the simplest health and diet tip I got? Get enough rest at night. Apparently, if you lack sleep and your body is too stressed, it also affects your weight loss.


----------



## Durrani (Jun 24, 2015)

if you eat foods that contain a lot of water, like fruits and veggies. In a University of Tokyo study, women who ate high-water-content foods had lower body mass indexes and smaller waistlines. Researchers speculate that the water in these foods may fill you up so you eat less. Make the strategy work for you by adding more of these in-season fruits and veggies—each is at least 90% water—to your meals.


----------



## AngieFerrer (Jul 8, 2013)

A diet which is doable and does not restrict my calories works for me. I also have a cheat day once awhile which help but yes restricting carbs ,sweets and junk food helps to a great extent .


----------



## Durrani (Jun 24, 2015)

there are some tips for lose weight

Drink Water, Especially Before Meals. ...
Eat Eggs For Breakfast. ...
Drink Coffee (Preferably Black) ...
Drink Green Tea. ...
Cook With Coconut Oil. ...
Take a Glucomannan Supplement. ...
Cut Back on Added Sugar. ...
Eat Less Refined Carbs.


----------



## apple maxview (Jul 21, 2015)

*of course*

that's quite possible.
Cucumber and eggs per day will help you lose weight!


----------



## jamcobbled (Dec 26, 2013)

Check this out too...


----------

